# water bowl



## Opiethehedgehog (Apr 18, 2016)

Today was my second day having Opie. He crawled all over me when I was watching tv so that pretty much made my day. 

I'm pretty sure everything is going fine but I'm a little concerned about his water bottle. I bought him one since that's what the breeder used but I really rather have a bowl. It's been bugging me so got up and put a bowl I had in there but I'm concerned he won't find it. I'm also worried that it might be too much change for him. Should I wait a few days or will he be ok?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

If he has both available to him, he'll be fine. Take note of how much water is in the bowl when you put it in and check it in the morning to see if he used it. He may even prefer it as bowls tend to be easier than bottles to drink from. Hopefully he likes it


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

From my personal experience hedgehogs are very quick to adapt from bottle to bowl. My current hedgehog Prudence came from a breeder where she used a water bottle. I didn't even consider that it might be a problem that I only had a bowl until she arrived at home. Sure enough, the first thing she did was go and take a big drink from her bowl, calming my worries.

My theory is that hedgies operate mainly by scent, not by visual. If they are thirsty and smell water, they really don't care how it is presented. Plus a bowl is technically more natural for them.

Don't worry about it, I'm sure Opie will figure it out.


----------

